# Koi Galaxy x.???



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Should I breed this koi galaxy male with a koi galaxy female or with a blue rim/marble female. I'm hoping to get some nice koi or marble patterns if I cross the koi with the blue rim but I'm not sure what I would get. This is the male:


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Marbles are unpredictable - when they go through color changes, what patterns they produce, etc. 

Koi x non koi most often does not produce koi in F1. You will probably get "fancy" coloring - a mixture of colors that doesn't normally occur in non marble lines.

Galaxy, IMO, is misleading in the sense that it's just poor dragon genetics and will unlikely breed true. The more you breed them, the more dragon genes they carry, thus lose the "galaxy" feature. However breeding them will ensure those carrying less dragon genes will exhibit such pattern.

That being said, I can't say what you might produce. Logically speaking, breeding to a blue rim should give you more color pattern possibilities.


----------

